# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Montipora .....?

## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Alguem me pode informar qual a sub especie da minha montipora? Acham que será uma undata?
Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Pedro,

Parece-me ser uma _Montipora vietnamensis_  :Admirado: , apesar de algumas parecenças com a _Montipora aequituberculata_...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Alguem me pode informar qual a sub especie da minha montipora? Acham que será uma undata?


Eu também apostava na _vietnamensis_. Undata não é de certeza... aqui fica a minha:



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já que estamos em maré de palpites  :yb624: 

Eu diria que é uma _Montipora aequituberculata_

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Desde já o meu obrigado, o que me levou a pensar na undata foi o facto dos polipos serem parecidos com a do diogo.
Cump.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

É igual á minha e penso tambem que seja uma vietnamensis

----------

